# HID technical Issues



## DFauci (Apr 7, 2009)

I installed HID headlights on my car a little over a year ago, recently i've noticed that one of the bulbs has started burning a slightly lower color temperature.

i want to replace it as soon as possible, but if i dont have to i dont want to buy a whole new kit.

what i need to know is, is this a sign that the ballast or bulb is starting to go bad?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Its probly going to be the bulb. Have you tried swapping the bulbs over onto the ballasts to see if the 'good' bulb looks a different color on the other ballast?


----------

